# SeaHorse_Fanatic's 210g mixed reef



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Reposted from before:

Just finished some minor reaquascaping and thought the tank looked pretty good so took some very quick pics & thought I'd post them (OK, I should be WORKING, but easily distracted by the urge to do more FISH stuff).

Whole Tank Shot:










Left side:










Middle:










Right side:










Thanks for looking.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Irene likes this part of the tank:










More pics:


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

You tank is soo amazing, such beautiful colors.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

so colourful. I just know if i get into SW, it'll be a huge money pit lol

i'll just go enjoy a SW setup at your place, Anthony =D


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

that is the nicest most colourful saltwater tank i have ever seen ... really nice


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good bud.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that is just plain goregous!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you posted these again!! Very stunning


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

great pics


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Added (squeezed in) a few more corals I picked up lately so I'll try to get some new pics to post later today or this weekend.

Thanks for all the positive comments so far.

Enjoy.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it, very nice work.


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

your tank is awesome! thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Reef Network (local sw fish/coral club) will be holding a swap meet/get together at my place on June 27th (11am till 4:30pm) Sunday. Anybody wanting to come by is welcome to. You can come talk to fellow fish nuts, sell stuff, buy stuff, trade stuff or just visit.

FW & SW, not just reefing.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, what kind of skimmer are you useing?


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank! Really love the powder blue tang; truly beautiful fish/reef setup.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

thats sooo colorfulllllllll


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Enough said. Nothing else new to say.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

what is the fish that is blue in pic 6 near the bottom right looks like a tang maybe?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably a Acanthurus mata (Elongate tang). One of my fav. fish but grows big (22") and fast (1" a month in my tanks). Too big for my present set ups I find.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Anthony :your tank is drop dead georgous, can't wait to see it in person


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Anthony :your tank is drop dead georgous, can't wait to see it in person


I don't think you could Laurie. I believe this one has been shut down. Sure his 165 is just as drop dead gorgeous though


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i can see looks like you don't have 210 pounds of rock so is that really not a necessity could you get away with like 150 lbs as for me with the tall 180 could i do 125 lbs ??? not knocking just asking


----------

